# Blue eyes in Nubians?



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Do Nubians ever have blue eyes or eyes with blue centers? A lady had kids out today for me to disbud. They were supposed to be purebred Nubians (but no papers so well you know), but they had blue centers to their eyes. Is that a definitive sign they are not purebred Nubians? Or can that happen?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Like the bright blue that Nigerians have? I'd be willing to bet that would be a DQ for any standard sized dairy goat. 

Or were they the bluish color that a lot of baby animals have for the first couple of weeks?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I get alot of these eyes in my minis. I've read that they are genetically considered blue - they have bright blue centers, but the outside of the eye is brown. This is one of my goats, but the same kind of eye her kids had.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Those look blue to me. That's got to be from the ND side of things.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never seen blue eyes in Nubians, but I have seen a blue eyed Boer.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Wonder if the blue eyed boer Kathie saw was part Kiko...I think they can have blue eyes.

The Nubian goat was unregistered, so could have anything in it!  I guess maybe there could be a genetic mutation that would cause a goat from a breed that doesn't have blue eyes normally to have them maybe? LOL. It seems like I had read somewhere that any breed COULD have blue eyes, but they just aren't bred to keep them (or something like that).


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I went to the breeder's web page, and she has a photo of a Boer and some sickly looking Nubians (not being catty, just honest). The buyer said the breeder said she just didn't want to mess with the papers. I told her I thought it was unlikely they were purebred, especially with blue eyes.


----------

